
NYT Trump Column: Linguistic Clues to White House Insider? - Someone
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-45435813
======
mindcrime
One problem with this kind of analysis is that you have to consider the
possibility that the author knows about these tools, and intentionally
structured their words in order to mislead them. Maybe somebody was trying to
frame Pence. Or maybe not. The point is, this kind of thing is a very weak
signal at best for many reasons (including the ones pointed out in the
article).

